# To Be Fair...



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

They're not always blonde...


----------



## That Guy (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> They're not always blonde...





*That was an amazing answer?*

(Poor Blondes they sure have to put up with a lot of jokes etc)

*It can happen to anyone* - On the other hand she may have used a hair color ?


________________________________________________________




I read that Picard was not so friendly off camera.?
.



.


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> They're not always blonde...



Well, at least she was honest!!!


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 25, 2013)

She must have been tripping when she answered. It could have been worse ...

"Like, wow, I totally think that, er, ... uhm ... I don't ...

... _what_ was the question?" 



			
				Michael said:
			
		

> I read that Picard was not so friendly off camera.?



If that's true then perhaps it is because he is / was a Shakespearean actor with a wonderful voice who is now chiefly known for uttering that immortal line,

_"Make it so"_

That would turn even Sir John Gielgud into a cranky old man ...


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)




----------

